# Puppy Harness



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Anyone know where to get a descent puppy harness?


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

petsmart they are cheap just incase they get chewed off. lol


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Been there...done that....they suck.  But thanks Steve.


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

lol i really havent seen a good puppy harness. other than the basic nylon ones. i think signature k9 make them to the size you need, and they are leather.


----------



## Chris J. Kyriakopoulos (Mar 20, 2007)

How big is your puppy? I'm using a leather adult harness on my 8 month pup. I have it on the very last hole and the strapped flop around but it works great. Look at http://www.bridgeportequipment.com/


----------



## Tammy McDowell (Dec 4, 2006)

Lacey,
We've got a nice one that our club more or less shares being as the puppies grow out of them so quickly. There is a small mom & pop shop here in Houston that makes the harnesses and they are very nice quality. I can take a picture of the one we have at training tomorrow and get you the number to the shop if you would like. The harness is very nice quality and not cheapy/flimsy like the Petsmart ones. It is still nylon but heavier duty, reinforced w/ much wider straps.

Tammy


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Check out Can-Am at http://www.dhart.com/canam-k9/harnesse.htm They will make things custom, plus they have a couple of harness that can be purchased in puppy sizes. I have the harness they show on the Bouvier in an adult size, have had it for years (at least 10) and love it. Their leather work is also good, I don't have one of their leather harnesses but I do have a bunch of their agitation collars, my favorite one I think I've had for 12-13 years.


----------



## Simon Mellick (Oct 31, 2006)

Ditto for Can-Am, awesome to deal with. Found it much easier to call than use their website or their ebay store.

Simon


----------



## Tammy McDowell (Dec 4, 2006)

okay forget the harness I mentioned, that CanAm puppy harness looks a lot nicer!!  I think I need to order one of those as well!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Wow, I think I need the gladiator one. With spikes, of course.  Kadi, glad you pointed out that was a Bouvier and not a werewolf! Coulda fooled me.


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks Kadi and everyone else for their input...I ordered the Can-Am


----------



## Amanda Layne (Aug 9, 2006)

steve gossmeyer said:


> petsmart they are cheap just incase they get chewed off. lol


I hear that! Rommel has eaten 2 nylon ones, and one frabo leather one. Ziris is wearing an adult one (Rommels) Rommel doesnt get a harness anymore


----------

